# Nen anderen Kopf "reinkopieren" ...



## Lois_Lane1509 (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich z.b. in nem vorhandenen Film... die Personen tauschen...?
zb. meinen Kopf auf .. Demi Moore`s Körper...?

ähnlich wie hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NIFvrV4VP4&NR=1

da wurde chris reeve´s kopf gegen den von tom welling ausgetauscht...

aber wie zum teufel macht man das?

hab pinnacle und magix...

gruß lois


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2008)

? Ähm, der Kopf von Reeve gegen den von Welling ? Das ist doch ne Neuverfilmung.. An welcher Stelle denn ?

Abgesehen davon, das ist ne Kunst für sich und keine Zuhause-Sache, sorry. Dazu gehört viel praktische Erfahrung in Compositing-Software.

mfg chmee


----------



## Lois_Lane1509 (13. Juni 2008)

Das Video war nur ein Beispiel wie ich das gemeint habe...

anscheinend ist das zu kompliziert...
Hätte es aber gerne mal ausprobiert ;-)


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2008)

werte Lois Lane,

ich beziehe mich doch auf Deinen Link und erkenne das Beispiel nicht ?! Möchtest Du in einen alten Reeve-Superman den Welling-Kopf einsetzen ?

Aber abgesehen davon, ja, es ist zu kompliziert.. Du solltest Dich vor Allem auskennen mit Keying. Für ein gutes Ergebnis gehören aber noch mehr Dinge dazu, die man nicht in einem Tutorial beibringen kann, weil dazu Vorplanung und Analyse des Filmmaterials gehört.

mfg chmee


----------



## Lois_Lane1509 (13. Juni 2008)

das video ist ja schon gefakt...
ist ein fantrailer...
das ist ja christopher reeve gewesen und da wurde tom wellings kopf drauf kopiert..

sollte halt nur ein beispiel sein wie ich das meine... (hab kein anderes gefunden)


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2008)

Habs gerade nochmal angeschaut und jetzt sehe ich auch das wackeln/zittern des gefakten Kopfes. Nun denn, wenn Du wirklich interessiert bist an so etwas, dann such mal nach Jahshaka und nach nem Tutorial zum Thema Maske / Alpha Mask.

Links:
http://jahshaka.org/Tutorials
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ypicUbbmg0

mfg chmee


----------



## Lois_Lane1509 (14. Juni 2008)

ja.. ich finde das video wirklich gut gemacht...!
fänd ich schon witzig wenn man so was machen könnte... 

danke für links


----------

